# Momma's First Tuna, 7/2/2016



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
Was supposed to head out Friday but had a change of heart, the boat and crew wasn't quite ready. Thank God I did, rainy and nasty out. 

Got an early start on Saturday, launched right at 5:30 and out the pass by 6:30, had to stop and raid my buddies bait pin! :whistling: Full crew, my wife and daughter, Jan, Kim and of course ME. Stopped at the bridge rubble for hardtails and headed SE for grouper or whatever was biting.
Took us around 3 hours to get to our spot, lots of life on the way out. Bait balls, bonita, turtles, grass beds and flyers. We stopped several times, picked off some AJ's(released) and a few bonita (large)! 
Anyway, we set the drift and started our drops one after another. Picked off some scamp, more AJs, and a nice tuna. After donating a lot of gear, sweat and tears to the rocks, we decided to troll our way north. 
Got our first wahoo on the Ms Ruth. :thumbup: Almost boated a second until flipper jetted out of nowhere and destroyed him! 
Anyway, momma has been beating me up over tuna and she finally got one!
Great day on the water with friends and family. Enjoy the pics and video! 
http://youtu.be/QCcA_hNmh3g


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great time!!!! Awesome Job on wahoo and tuna.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats. great table fare and nothing beats a good trip with family.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations Ben ! mighty fine day for you guys.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Great report!!! Not being nosey, but we went 60 miles offshore out of Perdido Pass Friday, July 2. Water was extremely dirty. Did you find any clean/blue water and if so, how far out was it? Thanks!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

NipTide said:


> Great report!!! Not being nosey, but we went 60 miles offshore out of Perdido Pass Friday, July 2. Water was extremely dirty. Did you find any clean/blue water and if so, how far out was it? Thanks!!!


not nosey at all. We were 63 miles SSE out of destin, water dirty green. drifted 2 miles south of that and found blue water. WTH :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad she was able to haul one in!!! Looks like a nice trip!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Ben. Now, maybe, she won't get mad when you get new reels..!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Very nice Ben. Now, maybe, she won't get mad when you get new reels..!!


THx, but I'm still band from entering your shop! lmao 

I do have some worn drags, will be by hopefully this weekend. They really need your magic! :notworthy:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip & report.


----------

